

IoT: Aussies prepare to ship Wi-Fi connected lightbulbs - adunk
http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/464821/iot_aussies_prepare_ship_wi-fi_connected_lightbulbs/

======
mooism2
What advantage do connected lightbulbs have over connected lightbulb fittings?
I can see that it's easier to deploy connected lightbulbs, but in every other
respect (cost, configuration) I think connected lightbulb fittings would be
better. Am I missing something?

~~~
jvermillard
If you want tout control hue, you need direct access to the rgb leds

